# New Clinic Offerings for Summer & Fall for Men and Women



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Due to popular demand, we've expanded our clinic offerings for summer and fall 2008. We introduced our new 4-hour "Bike Skills" modules earlier this spring and have experienced sell-out clinics each weekend. Whether you're a new rider trying to flatten the learning curve, or an old dog who wants to learn some new tricks, we guarantee that you'll ride away a safer, more efficient, and more confident rider.


More details and registration can be found at:

http://www.velogirls.com/coaching/programs.php


Bike Skills 101 - Individual Bike Handling Skills: 8/17 (women), 8/17 (men), 10/26 (co-ed)

Bike Skills 102 - Mountain Bike Skills: 9/13 (co-ed)

Bike Skills 103 - Cyclocross Skills: 9/13 (co-ed)

Bike Skills 201 - Climbing & Descending: 9/21 (co-ed)

Bike Skills 301 - Group Riding Skills: 9/20 (co-ed)

Girls Got Skills - 2-day Women's Cycling Clinic: 9/6-7


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

My wife is going to be at the Bike 101 class this Sunday. Go easy on her, she’s got a cheap P.O.S. bike since she wasn’t sure how serious she would ever get into cycling.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Leopold! Your wife did fabulously today. Did you notice that she was glowing when she finished?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, she was really happy, and more amped about cycling, despite the war wound on her elbow.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey everybody! We've still got a few more clinics on the calendar for this fall:

9/20 -- Bike Skills 301 -- Group Riding
9/21 -- Bike Skills 201 -- Climbing & Descending -- SOLD OUT!
10/26 -- Bike Skills 101 -- Individual Bike Handling Skills
11/08 -- Bike Skills 201 -- Climbing & Descending

All of these are co-ed clinics. Registration here:

https://www.sportsbaseonline.com/Series.aspx?id=351


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

okay, here are the last of our clinics for 2008. we'll likely pick up again in March (after the rainy season). it's been a pleasure working with so many riders from RBR.com this year.

11/08 -- Climbing & Descending (co-ed) -- morning session sold out; afternoon session half full

11/15 -- Group Riding & Pacelining (co-ed) -- morning session has 3 spots left.

online registration:

https://www.sportsbaseonline.com/Series.aspx?id=351


----------

